# Movie Storage Device



## kebralt

Ok, first off, sorry if this has already been posted. But here goes, so recently, ive been looking for a movie storage device. Something that can store digital movies (files, not disks), as well as view them. I probaly want to be able to store maybe 100-200 movies? I want it to be able to hook up to my TV via HDMI. Is their anything like this on the market? I know there is vida, but the price range is way too big for me. Im hoping for something along the price range of $500. Is there ANYTHING like this?

P.S I want to be able to store and actually view the files. Not stream, although that would be a nice bonus.


----------



## wbassett

First... Welcome to the Shack!

The next question is do you plan on the content being Standard Definition content or High Definition movies? Depending on your answer it will change things slightly. 

You can fit over 100 SD movies on a 1TB drive no problem at all, and a 2TB would handle 200 for you like a breeze! Now if we are talking HD content, you can pretty much double that as a minimum.

If it's a combination of the two, a device that can take a 2TB internal harddrive is probably right up your alley. Off hand I'd say either the PlayOn!HD for $190 and then add a 2TB SATA drive for another $110 and you are well within your price range and it will connect to your HDTV via HDMI and do exactly what you want, or the PopCorn Hour A-210 for around the same price. Either will do what you want and do it well.


----------



## eugovector

Ditto on the above suggestions. If you do streaming media, go with an HTPC of some kind. I loved my popcorn hour for many years, but when Netflix and Hulu started to become regular staples, an HTPC really eased my frustrations.

If you have a desktop computer elsewhere in your house, you can just add a 2TB drive to that, store your movies there, and stream them over the network to Popcorn Hour, PlayOn, WD TV, Atom based PC, or similar.


----------



## Trick McKaha

And of course, a PS3 or Xbox can store movies, you can tack on a usb hard drive to expand the storage, and they come with wireless remote control.


----------



## Trick McKaha

But since posting that, I messed with playing video files on my PS3 and discovered it is no way as versatile as an HTPC. There are many many files my PS3 won't play that my PC does fine.


----------



## wbassett

Trick McKaha said:


> But since posting that, I messed with playing video files on my PS3 and discovered it is no way as versatile as an HTPC. There are many many files my PS3 won't play that my PC does fine.


What video format are you having trouble with?


----------



## chrapladm

Yes I am curious about what files also. I will be building wbassett's HTPC and own a PS3 already hooked to my main TV.


----------



## wbassett

PS3 Video file formats:


Memory Stick Video Format 
- MPEG-4 SP (AAC LC) 
- H.264/MPEG-4 AVC High Profile （AAC LC） 
- MPEG-2 TS（H.264/MPEG-4 AVC, AAC LC） 
MP4 file format 
- H.264/MPEG-4 AVC High Profile (AAC LC) 
MPEG-1 (MPEG Audio Layer 2) 
MPEG-2 PS (MPEG2 Audio Layer 2, AAC LC, AC3(Dolby Digital), LPCM) 
MPEG-2 TS（MPEG2 Audio Layer 2, AC3（Dolby Digital）, AAC LC） 
MPEG-2 TS（H.264/MPEG-4 AVC, AAC LC） 
AVI 
- Motion JPEG (Linear PCM) 
- Motion JPEG (μ-Law) 
AVCHD （.m2ts / .mts） 
DivX 
WMV 
- VC-1（WMA Standard V2)

[MOUSE]Hints

Depending on the data type, some files may not be playable or some control panel options may not function during playback. 
Some video files distributed over the Internet have playback restrictions. For details, contact the content provider. 
To play WMV format files, you must go to (Settings) > (System Settings) and set [Enable WMA Playback]. 
When using a USB adaptor to play video files, you may need to use a USB adaptor (not included) that supports copyright-protection features (to play copyright-protected files). 
When using a USB adaptor to play AVCHD-format video files saved on Memory Stick™ media, use a device that supports Hi-Speed USB (USB 2.0). 
WMV format copyright-protected files cannot be played.
[/MOUSE]​


----------



## Trick McKaha

wbassett said:


> What video format are you having trouble with?


I have a lot of .avi files made with Divx or Xvid that are "unrecognized" on my PS3, whether I copy them to the PS3 hard drive or try to stream them. Most have AC3 5.1 sound.


----------



## wbassett

Trick McKaha said:


> I have a lot of .avi files made with Divx or Xvid that are "unrecognized" on my PS3, whether I copy them to the PS3 hard drive or try to stream them. Most have AC3 5.1 sound.


That is a bit strange since everything you mentioned is a supported file format. What is your firmware version?


----------



## tonydp

Trick McKaha said:


> … Xbox can store movies, you can tack on a usb hard drive to expand….


I used my 360 with a hfs+ hard drive for while and it was great. That is until my media became mostly mkv, no support. So sad.

Now I have a Wdtv L and external hd that I love.


----------



## Trick McKaha

wbassett said:


> That is a bit strange since everything you mentioned is a supported file format. What is your firmware version?


Not sure what number it is but I keep letting it download the latest updates. When I found this problem with playing Xvid avi files, I did find some discussion on other forums with people saying the PS3 was fully compatible with Divx files but not so happy with Xvid. They are old and maybe I shouldn't care...


----------



## SiNtEnEl

My setup is a Tvix 6500 with a internal 1.5 TB harddisk, and custom build HTPC running XBMC.
The HTPC because its more feature proof and the hardware is always able to keep up with my demands.
XMBC and other releases of HT Software is open source and free to use etc.

If your not in to the HTPC building, then u can go from a popcorn hour or a duneplayer or Tvix with build in harddisk. Depends on what u want to do with it and the use off course.

Biggest issue in my opinion is that that "out of the box" players have allot of software and codec issues and that suppliers are not always fast with new firmware updates and fixes.
Also hardware limitations of some of the "out of the box" solutions where a big annoyance for me, some sigma chipsets used in those players where not able to give enough network speed to steam 1080p content, or simply lock up because the where running hot of playing 1080p content. Most recent "out of the box" players have greatly improved trough.


----------

